

Calling all Hacker News readers in the NOVA/DC metro area - RKlophaus
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/

======
RKlophaus
Just read a great string of comments by HN readers in the DC area.
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=629040>) This inspired me to create a
Hacker News group on Meetup.com.

Join if you live in the area, and come on out for beers.

<http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC>

~~~
tdoggette
I am, alas, below legal drinking age: do you know if the establishment would
tolerate me ordering a Coke?

~~~
RKlophaus
Hey T, yes, you should be fine for this Sunday. They card when you order, not
at the door.

------
ckinnan
I just joined. DC is getting some momentum-- there is a great PHP community
here and there were decent number of start-ups at the AWS Start-up event
today. A lot of the DC tech business is federal government or contractor-
related and not as visible as the consumer start-ups out west.

------
nolanbrown23
Make sure you add any meetups to <http://www.dctechevents.com/>. That's what
I've been using to track local events.

~~~
RKlophaus
Good call, will do.

------
mahmud
10 members in the last hour. Good call there RKlophaus!

[Edit: 22 in 2 hours! Holly crap, we ROCK!]

~~~
yan
I am amazed by the number of people. I attended a NY (I'm from NY) meet up
since I was convinced no one was around here.

It'll be great to have local meet-ups!

------
daveambrose
Upvoted for the town I once called home during college! Good luck!

------
vollmond
I'm nearer Baltimore, but the drive will be worth it.

~~~
mshafrir
I live in Baltimore. Hopefully the next meetup is in Maryland.

------
yan
Joined. Thanks!

Awesome turn around.

------
bigsassy
Joined. I've been thinking we need a group here in the DC area. Nice going!

------
pstinnett
Just joined. Good call!

------
Derrek
Just joined. Good call on getting this started

------
astine
Joinning. Awsome.

------
erlanger
I love how most DC meetups end up in Arlington or Silver Spring.

~~~
pgebhard
Well, technically, the group name does specify NOVA and DC area...so what's
the problem?

